# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Chinh phục Lang Biang - Du lịch Đà Lạt

## hangnt

(Didau.org) - Với vẻ đẹp hùng vĩ và hoang sơ, đầy sức quyến rũ, Lang Biang là thắng cảnh du lịch được cả khách trong nước và quốc tế yêu thích.

Chỉ ra khỏi trung tâm Đà Lạt 12 km về phía Bắc, du khách đã đặt chân vào Khu Du lịch Lang Biang - một vùng rừng nguyên sinh rộng 971 ha với nhiều dịch vụ du lịch thú vị.


Lang Biang – là hai tên ghép từ câu chuyện của chàng K’lang và nàng H'biang theo truyền thuyết của dân tộc K'Ho. Câu chuyện tình của chàng K’lang và người con gái tên H'biang đã làm xúc động bao du khách khi đặt chân đến đây. Nhà K’lang và H'biang đều ở dưới chân núi, họ tình cờ gặp nhau trong một lần lên rừng hái quả. H'biang gặp nạn và chàng K’lang đã dũng cảm cứu nàng thoát khỏi đàn sói hung dữ. 

Một lần gặp gỡ nhưng cả hai đã cảm mến, rồi họ đem lòng yêu nhau. Nhưng do lời nguyền giữa 2 tộc người mà H'biang không thể lấy K’lang làm chồng. Vượt qua tục lệ khắt khe và lễ giáo, hai người vẫn quyết tâm đến với nhau. Họ trở thành chồng vợ rồi bỏ đến một nơi trên đỉnh núi để sinh sống. Khi H'biang bị bệnh, K’lang tìm mọi cách chữa trị nhưng không khỏi. Chàng đành quay về báo cho buôn làng để tìm cách cứu nàng. 

Kết thúc câu chuyện, H'biang bị chết do nàng đỡ mũi tên có tẩm thuốc độc của buôn làng nhắm bắn K’lang. Đau buồn khôn xiết, K’lang đã khóc rất nhiều, nước mắt chàng tuôn thành suối lớn, ngày nay gọi là Đạ Nhim (suối khóc). Sau cái chết của hai người, cha Biang rất hối hận, đứng ra thống nhất các bộ tộc thành một dân tộc có tên là K’Ho. Từ đó các đôi nam nữ trong làng dễ dàng đến với nhau. Ngọn núi cao ở làng La Ngư Thượng, nơi chàng K’lang và nàng H'biang chết được đặt lên là Lang Biang - tên ghép của đôi trai gái, để tưởng nhớ hai người và tình yêu của họ.

Do nằm ở độ cao được xem là một trong những đỉnh núi cao nhất Đà Lạt, núi Lang Biang được xem là khu du lịch đặc thù với loại hình du lịch dã ngoại, khám phá thiên nhiên, tìm hiểu nét văn hoá của người dân nơi đây. Lang Biang còn là điểm thu hút du khách có thú phiêu lưu mạo hiểm với chương trình leo núi, chinh phục đỉnh cao. Từ dưới chân núi, Lang Biang có đầy đủ các dịch vụ du lịch: như nhà hàng, quán ăn, hang lưu niệm. Đặc biệt, tại đây có dịch vụ xe Jeep đưa khách lên đỉnh khá thú vị.




Du khách nước ngoài, thanh niên, sinh viên đi theo nhóm thường chọn con đường mòn nhỏ, quanh co, cây rừng chằng chịt, nhiều đoạn dốc thẳng đứng để chinh phục đỉnh Lang Biang. Điều kỳ thú của con đường này là ở mỗi độ cao khác nhau, thảm thực vật cũng thay đổi theo. 


Du khách có thể bắt gặp nhiều loài cây lâu năm như chò sót, chò nước, pơmu, thông năng, thông chàm, thông 5 lá (đây là loại cây rất hiếm, chỉ có ở núi cao như Lang Bian), ngo tùng, thông hai lá dẹt (là loại thông quý hiếm trên thế giới, thân có thể lớn 4 m, cao trên 20 m). Bên cạnh đó còn có dổi, long não, thông tre, thông lông gà… 




Trên đỉnh núi, trong không khí se lạnh của hoàng hôn sơn cước, nhiều du khách bảo rằng, họ đã lặng người trước vẻ đẹp của những dãy núi nhấp nhô, nối tiếp nhau như những đợt sóng lớn xa tít tắp về phía bắc; dưới chân núi, hồ Đan Kia - Suối Vàng hiện ra đẹp như bức tranh thủy mặc ở phía tây; hướng nam là buôn làng người Lạch, người Cill – những con người đang gìn giữ những giá trị văn hóa truyền thống Nam Tây Nguyên. 






Ngay dưới chân núi, có một thung lũng khá lớn, nơi tổ chức thành công lễ hội 100 năm Đà Lạt hình thành và phát triển. Do đó, nó được gọi là Thung lũng trăm năm, được thiết kế như một khu du lịch sinh thái, giải trí. 
Hàng ngàn lượt du khách đã đến đây thưởng ngoạn không gian văn hóa cồng chiêng, xem những người phụ nữ dệt thổ cẩm, lựa chọn những món quà lưu niệm, thưởng thức rượu cần và thịt nướng… Các cô sơn nữ ngày ngày lên rẫy, nhưng đêm về hóa thân vào các điệu múa mà từ khi sinh ra lời ca, điệu nhạc đã thấm vào da thịt. Nam giới cũng biết đánh đồng la, thổi khèn bầu, tù và và sử dụng các nhạc cụ bằng lồ ô, tre, gỗ… 

Bên bếp lửa bập bùng, nhiều du khách lần đầu tiên được hút rượu cần nồng nàn hương vị lúa mẹ với món đặc sản heo tộc nướng, nghe những câu chuyện về truyền thuyết của dân tộc Lạch, về núi Lang Biang, về suối Đankia, suối Tía… 

Những kỉ niệm ngọt ngào trên đỉnh Lang Biang chắc chắn sẽ để lại trong lòng du khách những ấn tượng khó phai.




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* - *Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Nhìn Đá Lạt ảo quá
Cảnh mây khói nhìn giống SP ghê
Đà Lạt khí hậu quanh năm thoáng mát dễ chịu đến đây du lịch thì đúng là tuyệt

----------


## dung89

Mộng mơ quá

----------

